# [Req] Ireland to the Continent: How to keep costs down?



## 110669 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm based in Ireland and I'm researching into buying a motorhome, something along the lines of a 4/5 berth coachbuilt Ford Transit or Fiat Ducato. 

In relation to transporting it from Ireland onto the Continent, I'm interested in getting a feel of the costs involved. Can I ask people who have looked for value for money in doing this in the recent past to share their experiences. 

My main questions are: 
What time of year was it and approx how much did it cost?
Approx how far in advance did you have to book?
Did anyone find it cheaper to go via the UK rather then ferrying directly from Ireland to the Continent? 
Did anyone have access to useful promotional codes? 
Has anyone any other tips on how to keep costs down? 

Any help with the above queries would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in Advance for all responses.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ireland to the continent*

Hi

I can't really help other than offer you some suggestions.

You can sail from Ireland to France with Britanny Ferries. The other option is Celtic Link.

Your other option is a short sea crossing England/Wales and then a run to Dover or where ever.

Norfolk line operate Dover - Dunkerque and their sister company operates on the Irish Sea.

I suggest you play on the internet.

Pick a "dummy" destination such as Lyon in France.

Work out the mileages from Calais or Roscoff etc, then look at the ferry sites and ask for quotes. Compare the miles you "will save" etc by sailing direct to the continent and not using Endland/Wales as a land bridge.

Russell


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

booked rosslare to france for mid june: approx 600euro inc cabins for 4. good value, and it's a new ship for irish ferries. from previous experience going through uk would cost approx 400 for dublin to holyhead, and 60ish dover calais. there is a 9 hour drive between the two, though.....july/aug prices for rosslare/cherbourg are much higher, when school hols begin! (think 1400 euro)....good deals after easter but before may, as i've got to frankfurt end april, and cost is 280 euro + cabins 100, again with irish ferries 
hope this is of some use, and good luck with the new machine.


----------



## blokarter (Mar 10, 2008)

*ireland to continent*

Hi Johnny

there are many things which alter the prices you require.

1: closest irish port to you
2: where on the continent you plan to go
3: what time of year you plan to travel

It is much easier to drive in ireland than England so I prefer to do my long drivehere & pay for the more expensive boat.

If you are going to Holland or Germany direction across England is easier

Outside July & August is much cheaper


----------

